# can i feed raw chicken breast



## skylute3

Simple question


----------



## Pit_man

CAPTIVE DIET OF PIRANHAS
That said; the diet of captive piranhas should consist of at least 95% whole fishes or parts of fishes. These can be varied but some species are more nutritious than others. For example, some good choices to feed your piranhas regularly are those that have what is called "white" flesh. These include but are not limited to: catfish, sea bass, striper, flounder, scrod, blackfish (tautog), halibut, and Tilapia. These fishes are bland but nutrient packed and offer a near complete diet with the only exception being the lipids and fatty acids that are found in organ meat.

Then we have "pink" fleshed fishes such as: Salmon, trout, sea trout, and orange roughy. Those species that have "pink" flesh are usually fine to feed piranhas in captivity provided that they are fed fresh, very fresh, as the oils that are contained in these fishes are heavy and can cause considerable pollution in your aquariums. The feeding of these fishes to your piranhas should be limited or avoided all together if you cannot clean up after their meal. These meats will definitely cause an oil slick on the surface of your tank's water so be cautioned.

Finally we have "red" fleshed fishes. These include: Mako, swordfish, marlin, tuna, and all other sharks and billfishes. These meats can be extraordinarily messy to feed and they often release high levels of blood and other juices into the aquarium. The tanks often stink within hours of feeding such foods and they are best avoided all together.

WHY NOT MAMMALIAN RED MEATS OR POULTRY?
Aside from not being a natural food source, mammalian red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. They often have very high pollution associated with their use should a hobbyist not remove uneaten foodstuffs after feeding. All in all, stay away from these meats except for a rare treat. For these reasons, red meats and poultry should only make up 2-3% of the piranhas diet in captivity.

ORGAN MEATS
The same can be said about organ meats as has been said of red meats and poultry. Captive piranhas will get all of their dietary requirements that organs provide through the regular feedings of live/frozen/fresh-killed whole fishes. Foods such as beef heart, lung, liver, and intestine should NOT be a part of piranha's regular diets in captivity.

its all in the feeding section.. i just copy and paste it

wrote by... B. Scott :nod:


----------



## Tensa

yea but its better to stay away from poultry stick with white fish fillets shrimp etc. red meats are no good especially. but treats are anything goes really.

Edit: Pit_Man is one fast cut and paster lol almost posted same time.


----------



## Us And Them

Of course you can feed it chicken,

But First Butter it up. salt , Pepper and Garlic Put some Onions and Carots in / around it in a Roasting Pot
Set your oven to 250 and wait 2 hours .

Just the smell from the oven alone will Make Your Piranhas Mouths Water.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

skylute3 said:


> Simple question


Yes you can, but you souldnt feed it other then scarely. Mammal meat and salmon wil make for a fat and unhealthyp, but its ok once in a blue moon. In the wild once in a while they may get a baby bird or a capibarra, but the majority of there diet is always other fish.


----------



## Us And Them

sean-820 said:


> Simple question


Yes you can, but you souldnt feed it other then scarely. Mammal meat and salmon wil make for a fat and unhealthyp, but its ok once in a blue moon. In the wild once in a while they may get a baby bird or a capibarra, but the majority of there diet is always other fish.
[/quote]

I wouldnt listen to Seans Lies , Obviously You need to Cook the Chicken. Who Eats Plain Uncooked Chicken ? Sheesh.
Way to Misguide the Noobs Sean.


----------



## the keeper

i feed mine steak and lobster, and on holidays , primeribe


----------



## TJcali

I wouldnt do it bro especialy becuase I'm the one who cleans the tank so that would be pretty nasty stinky water IMO but everyone there

own good luck and


----------



## Tdot_Jack

Jon87 said:


> Of course you can feed it chicken,
> 
> But First Butter it up. salt , Pepper and Garlic Put some Onions and Carots in / around it in a Roasting Pot
> Set your oven to 250 and wait 2 hours .
> 
> Just the smell from the oven alone will Make Your Piranhas Mouths Water.


rofl you sure its your piranhas mouth that will water ? Mines already fiending some ChickAn


----------



## Us And Them

My Piranha go Nuts for Prime Rib Roast and Steam Veggies like asparagus


----------



## Armand_caribe

I feed mine chicken breast and beefheart every once in a while....


----------

